# smallmouth baits



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

This Fri or Sat I'm headin on a tackle expedition. Bass pro in Auburn Hills, Cabelas, Gander Mtn., netcraft, and Maumee tackle. 

On this journey, I plan to buy a few things won't list exactly what in case my wife reads this... anyways.. 

1. I fish for smallmouth in canada 2 weeks every July super clear presteen water 6-18ft deep. So far I've done well with 1/16 oz jigs and 2" tails (clear chart.) and 4" tubes (Pumkinseed and white/black). Would very much
appericate any other lure choices you could think of to try?

Thanks for any help possible...

--Coach


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

suspending jerk baist such as the x-rap, smithwick rogues, also various crank baist might be good, but tubes will probably be the best bet. all 4in watermelon seed tum dingers are excelent baits


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Hard to beat a 1/6 oz.Roostertail spinner in pearl white cast along rocky shorelines and points in ultra-clear lakes.In lowlight periods,a mini-buzzbait works great on them also.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i love seeing them come up on a topwater . zara spook or sammys will do it. make sure to get a variety so you can match the color against the sky.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i love seeing them come up on a topwater . zara spook or sammys will do it. make sure to get a variety so you can match the color against the sky.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

skitter pop for topwater also!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

KC Twitcher. 61 Bass LM & SM in 2 1/2 Hrs at Lake Chatauqua NY. Not all were hogs but it beat my Shreve Lake best of 27 in 2 1/2 hrs.
No BS, 61 of them bass SLAMMIN' the bait!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

You can add spinner baits, drop shot tubes, shad raps, and spoons to the excellent list everyone has provided.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the help!
Very appreciative

--Coach


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

crayfish,,,, big ones the kind that hurt,, as well as helgermites,and mud eels! are my favorite for where I fish .


----------



## Riverfisher (Dec 27, 2005)

i went up last summer to quetico, theres a bait called the walleye assasin by bass assasin, its a 4in shad i use the limetrus color on a 1/4 ounce jig. outfished tubes spinnerbaits and jerkbaits ike 4 to 1 and i use it in local rivers with incredible sucess. i know have a box devoted to just them. For smallies remember the bright chartruse, even in crystal clear water. catch and release those old smallies.


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

i agree with all that has been listed and would only sugjuet one other thing . . . blades. . . a nice cicada always does the trick.


----------



## blazer99 (Feb 25, 2006)

Zara Puppies and Reble crawdads are my favorites on creeks and sneeky petes on the fly.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I really appericate the help.. could you tell me sizes and colors for the following:

1. spinnerbaits blade size, color, weights Top 2-3

2. what size topwaters? I already have some mini buzz baits that will work but am interested in sammys, spook, etc. Problem is Im not sure how to fish em...

3. I also have a good selection of vib' ee lures what size of bladebait are you talking about it? I've tried a 3/8 version w/ no luck.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Spinnerbait:
1/4 oz Black skirt/Gold blade willow leaf and colorado
1/4 oz white with silver blade both willowand colorado
willow for staying close to the surface colorado for fishing deep

Topwater baits
KC Twitcher blue back Good luck finding one! Send me a PM on that lure.
Might have an extra

Vibe
3/16 and 1/2 oz goldtiger looks like a perch


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> suspending jerk baist such as the x-rap, smithwick rogues, also various crank baist might be good, but tubes will probably be the best bet. all 4in watermelon seed tum dingers are excelent baits



agreed
also, my favorite smallmouth bait is a rapala suspending minnow
never had much luck with the xrap, i use anything that resembles a small minnow for smallmouth


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

also, an old smallie die hard taught me a trick about making your own suspending jerk baits with suspendots on the bottom of size 9 rapalas...


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

He said die hard


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

see, i DO pay attention....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hair Jigs.... DUH! how could everyone have missed this? guess no one has heard of Billy Westmoreland


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BILLY who?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes ol' Billy Westmoreland of Celina,TN. May he rest in peace.
Hair will catch its share of fish as will all the lures mentioned
in this post so far. In water as clear as 16ft of visibility I will
add that a silent jerkbait as in a Lucky Craft pointer 78 and
78DD will out fish just about everything else out there.
Remember that most Canadian lakes have a forage base that 
is usually an open water baitfish. Jerkbaits can be the best and
worst option on such a lake. While a rattling lure has its qualities
it is important to remember that open water smallies are sight 
feeders and rattles can be a good initial attractant, the closer
the bass gets the more unlikely the rattles will be the triggering
quality that gets you bit. The more realistic your offer is the better
as a general guideline but not a stedfast rule. There are no rules
when it comes to smallmouth.  
The dang things can drive you crazy. 40+ fish one day and let the
wind change and 0 the next.  
As far as spinnerbaits go, the weight isn't as important as the blade
size. Take a look a War eagles screaming eagle baits. A 1/2oz
spinnerbait with # 4 blades on it. Again as a guideline, the smaller
blades will get you more bites than the larger ones except in the fall
of the year or at night. Willowleafs are usually the best.
Hope this helps and if not sorry.  
pm me if I can be of any help.
good luck.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

i agree smallieguy hair jigs,i love them.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i would try a johnson beetle spin white or chartuse


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I would try drop shotting. I fish a deep crystal clear quarry here in Columbus and this is effective on the smallies. My new favorite is the 4 inch roboworm in Aaron's Magic color.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

> Aaron's Magic color


Is that Aaron Martin, the B.A.S.S. Angler?


----------

